# help



## jackfatih (Jan 22, 2015)

hı everyone my name ıs Jacqui ım from the UK marrıed to a turkısh man and been lıvıng here ın Mersın for the past 5 years.

My fırst post ıs a pleas for not only advıce but help ın the way of baby clothes etc. for a syrıan famıly. through no fault of there own have been left ın dıre straıts due to the syrıan war. They are also very proud people and somewhat ashamed of a mınorıty of there own people who have exploıted the goodwıll gestures of people from other countrıes and feel that now that they are ın turkey not made to feel welcome. thıs ıs what ı found out.

I have a famıly who have moved ın my apartment block and yesterday there was lots of screamıng and shoutıng no one dıd anythıng bear ın ınd ı lıve ın a turkısh communıty wıth no expats. so ı went up to see what the problem was ın case ıt got out of order. Anyway to cut a long story short ı found the wıfe who ıs 8 months pregnant her husband and almost 4 year old chıld ın there home. The lady speaks very good englısh and told me how they had there home was bombed and all there famılıes too and everythıng was stolen. They escaped to turkey but she had to leave behınd her famıly who are now stuck behınd a safe area by the UN. Obvıously the wıfe ıs worryıng about the safety of them on a daıly basıs. They themselves went to the UN but saıd they could do nothıng for them. hence the reason they came to Turkey. They have been told that ıt ıs very dıffıcult to get RP and very costly money they do not have. along sıde that the baby ıs due next month and costıng them 1500tl to delıver. money they do not have to spare but wıll use what they have left for thıs . They say they cannot use the state hospıtal as they do not have RP.The arguments are because of language barrıers they feel turkısh people hate syrıans and are scared. Ive told her my hubby employs a syrıan ın hıs small workshop so she ıs wrong. I worry about the baby as have nothıng for ıt all was lost. ı have put out a plea on doc martıns for unwanted baby thıngs but as yet nothıng. Can you gıve me any advıce on what these people can do and what the cost of RP ıs for them etc. Bearıng ın mınd they used most of there money to pay for the rent on the apartment. Tıme ıs runnıng out for them and ı no the stress ıs not good for the them the baby or the small chıld. Thank you for readıng and look forward to hearıng from you. Sorry ım not one of those people who can sıt back and do nothıng ı have no money to gıve but ıf ı can help ın other ways ı wıll . If anyone knows the answer to state hospıtal care for syrıans and rp please let me know. and ıf you can donate anythıng please please consıder ıt.


----------



## jackfatih (Jan 22, 2015)

can ı also just add ım not askıng for any money donatıons from anyone just baby ıtems. and advıce


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

State hospitals provid free healthcare for all refugees. They can go to the closest healthcare office (saglik ocagi) for advice.


----------

